# thoughts on running barefoot?



## hibiti87 (Aug 20, 2012)

any information on muscle development, benefits, general thoughts. I live in California so we have decent roads.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

Be careful doing it. 

I run a lot. And a lot of it is "minimalist" running. The only time I will ever run barefoot is on the infield of a track.

I run trails in vibrams all the time.

On the street I wear running shoes.

If you decide to start minimalist running, you need to ease into it. While it provides some benefits, it can also be very detrimental if not done correctly. If you just go and decide you're going to do a 3-5miler barefoot on the road one day, you are begging to tear up your feet and give yourself a stress fracture. Start very short, and gradually build longer.

Running barefoot on the street is a horrible idea. It takes one piece of glass, one nail, one screw, one rock to put you out of commission. Not at all worth the risk in my opinion. 

Barefoot running is a tool. It's not going to turn you into a running all-star all on its own. But if used correctly, it can improve certain aspects of your running.

Best of luck  If you have any specific questions, I'll gladly do my best to answer.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 21, 2012)

don't do it, get these:
http://www.fila.com/men/shoes/skele-toes/skele-toes-ez-slide/1PK000EX,default,pd.html or a similar product


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> don't do it, get these:
> http://www.fila.com/men/shoes/skele-toes/skele-toes-ez-slide/1PK000EX,default,pd.html or a similar product



Pfft. VFFs all the way! 

New Balance Minimus if you don't like the shoes with toes.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft. VFFs all the way!
> 
> New Balance Minimus if you don't line the shoes with toes.



I love my skeletoes


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

They don't have enough toes, though


----------



## hoop762 (Aug 21, 2012)

Been barefoot running for 5ish years or so and love it. Improved my posture, core strength, and I can stand bent over in the back of the ambulance all day without any back pain.

That being said, I've never run barefoot on the street. Wont ever do it. Too dangerous. I run on a kind of astroturf Field at the local Highschool.  Works out great.  I was a fitness trainer for 9 years before I got into ems. I don't recomend it for the beginner, but it's a great component to add to a fitness program.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running barefoot on the street is a horrible idea. It takes one piece of glass, one nail, one screw, one rock to put you out of commission. Not at all worth the risk in my opinion.


 
Not to mention dog poop...


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2012)

GO to the beach, run on the density of sand which you find best (hard in the surf to soft above the surf line). Bring zori (flip-flops) to ward off hot surfaces and debris afterwards, as well as one "battle dressing" in case of a barefoot blowout .
Running barefoot on hard surfaces has many risks, not the least of which are repetitive impact injuries and shin splints


----------



## hibiti87 (Aug 21, 2012)

I did a barefoot run this morning on my street and it went very well. I felt a little wobbly after probably from using muscle not normally utilized while wearing a shoe. Is having a significant arch good for running barefoot?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

hibiti87 said:


> I did a barefoot run this morning on my street and it went very well. I felt a little wobbly after probably from using muscle not normally utilized while wearing a shoe. Is having a significant arch good for running barefoot?



I don't think it really matters. I've got very flat feet and can run great barefoot. It will strengthen your arch, though. 

Again, I'd recommend easing into it. Shin splints and stress fractures can sneak up on you. Especially running on a hard terrain.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely ease into it. Alternate running on lawns and sidewalk.


----------



## eprex (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried to be a badass and run on the track with no shoes. Tore my feet up pretty nicely but with tape and some time your feet will deal. My father says that it'll increase your risk of stress fractures but neither him nor I are doctors.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 28, 2012)

Barefoot Ted McDonald is somebody fun to check out--if you haven't already.


----------



## EMTIFT (Sep 30, 2012)

IF you can, do it first on sand or some type of rubber track. With a few weeks then go to concrete. Did concrete my first time and couldn't walk for a few days


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been running (and exercising in general) barefoot for quite some time and absolutely love it. It has helped tremendously with ankle mobility and strength, and I can go for miles without fatigue. One downfall, though, is wearing boots on duty when you're used to not having anything on your feet. I can't stand the ankle support or restriction. 

If you're serious about getting started, I'd highly recommend picking up a custom pair of Luna Sandals: lunasandals.com

I wear mine everywhere; they're worth the investment.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 20, 2012)

That nutcase on that survival show on discovery does it all the time :lol:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2012)

*OP, so how has it gone?*

Didja do it? Huh huh huh?


----------

